# Hack lg dare.



## rhinonsense (Jul 17, 2009)

How can hack lg dare to play hulu.com and possibly other online videos using the youtube player?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See the forum rules


> * You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following:-
> 
> * software pirating
> * *hacking*
> ...


http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

Thread closed


----------

